# search for michigan "blue ticked" beagle man



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Read an article years ago on a guy I believe lives in the SW part of the state who has a line of "blue ticked beagles".

I'm looking for help in finding him to replace a dog I lost in a divorce. Little grey eyed bugger was one of the best I ever saw. I ironically enough, got the dog through a divorce when he was 7 mo old. He sure looked just like the line of dogs the fellow from the SW corner of MI had. I believe he was a school teacher???

Thanks in advance for the help fellas...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Give Pat Hohl a call at the Hamburg Township Hall, he's probably your best bet on that info. 810 231 1000


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

I had a guy too down by jackson but I lost his number when I got a new phone got 2 great ones off of him prolly 3 years ago
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

He was in that area somewhere. Coldwater, Jackson, Benton Harbor??? I just can't remember.

I did call and talk to Pat.... great guy to talk dogs with. He has tought hunters safety like I did for over 20 years. We had alot in common and if the blue ticked beagles don't work out, Pat may be a great option.

Just really have my heart set on the ticked up beagles.

...again, thanks for all the help fellas'


----------



## MDH68 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bob Smilowski, Blu Sly Kennels?


----------



## BlacknBluehounds (Feb 22, 2012)

Try Jim Wales at JW kennels not sure what he has of them right now but he is a great breeder 989-643-5127 he is in merril He also has a small website just google jw kennels good luck


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Black and Blue....will call later today.


----------

